# i would like to know if you folk on TC think i know my classic except baroque?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i know pretty mutch ancient lore of ars antiqua debut to modernism spectralist ,serrialist, i claim modesty but i want to know if some of you have been impress by my knowledge in classical and non-classical music

Remenber i cherrish my friends and followers here

namaste! :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay i know pretty much ancient lore of ars antiqua debut to modernism specialist ,serialist, i claim modesty but i want to know if some of you have been impress by my knowledge in classical and non-classical music
> 
> Remember i cherish my friends and followers here
> 
> namaste! :angel:


Deprofundis mate, from my very fist day I've been following your post, we may not always have the same taste but please do go on, I am learning.:cheers:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> i want to know if some of you have been impress by my knowledge in classical and non-classical music


No. Not really. .... but I don't see TC as being a place where someone would come to show off their knowledge. Its an anonymous internet forum rather than a showcase for impressing other people. Anyway, I tend to avoid those who are trying to impress others on a forum (and in real life) as the real experts don't have to try to impress.

You come across as a very enthusiastic beginner who reaches out to other posters and who looks to know more .... and who tries to impress others with what you know. There are a number of people who read what you say and some who engage with you.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I would not care about what somebody else thinks I know. I am confident regarding my knowledge of music, regardless of another's opinion.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have got the impression that you are keen & know quite a bit. 
But then, I don't know enough myself for my impressions to be worth anything. 

I agree with the posts above that TC is a place for sharing not showing off. 
But in the field of classical music, passion is always welcome.


----------

